# أسلَمَ الرحال



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يقول شاعر ما :

وأُشهِدُ خلقكَ أنّيَ عبدٌ
أحبَّ المليك العزيز الغفور
وأسلَمَ عند لقاك الرحال
وألقَى لديك عناء المسير

الذي حيّرني هو كلمة أسلم وألقى، هل معناهما واحد؟


----------



## nizarun

كلا ليس معناهما واحداً
وأسلم واظنها بضم الالف و بكسر اللام تعني انه يعطي الرحال ويسلمها 
أما ألقی فهو يتحدث عن نفسه انه يلاقي ( ثواب ) العناء والصبر علی مرضاة الله 
وليس معناها انه القی او رمی


----------

